# Bigfoot



## matt79brown (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't believe in the existence of bigfoot. However I have not made it my life's work to discredit him. Why? Because I don't believe in him! Why would something I don't believe in bother me enough to set through boring lectures, read forum post or buy bumper stickers that show my stance on this non-existent character. Things I don't believe in don't bother me. Yes sir you'll never find me in a heated debate on bigfoot. I don't believe in him therefore I don't care.  He can walk on the moon with Santa Claus and unicorns for all I care. Doesn't effect me one bit.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 16, 2018)

Good point. When religious superstition garners as much seriousness in the public eye as belief in bigfoot, Santa, and fairies then our work will be done. We are getting there but we aren't there yet.


----------



## ky55 (Jan 16, 2018)

But will you still feel the same way about Bigfoot tomorrow ?





matt79brown said:


> Since beginning my walk with Christ I have had to change my mind on hundreds of topics.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2018)

I know Bigfoot does not exist, nor Santa or the Easter bunny. 
Aliens in outer space may. The universe is to vast to know. 
As far as Jesus goes, I know that man walked the face of this earth and he was put to death for no real crimes to man kind or Society. 
Yet a government feared him for what he spoke. They say 3 days later he rose from the dead.  Witnessed By several! Every word in this book is of love and peace and how to live without passing judgement. Eternal life is the promise. 

I choose to believe. If I’m wrong what have I lost.  Nothing & I will be just as dead as anyone else and I will never know. But if I’m right, my soul will have eternal life. 
What is, is !
The gift of life is a one time deal. I’ve done beat the odds of  existing. I was born ! Think about it. 
Bye.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 17, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I know Bigfoot does not exist, nor Santa or the Easter bunny.
> Aliens in outer space may. The universe is to vast to know.



If Aliens in outer space may exist, then Bigfoot, Santa and the Easter Bunny may as well.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 17, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I don't believe in the existence of bigfoot. However I have not made it my life's work to discredit him. Why? Because I don't believe in him! Why would something I don't believe in bother me enough to set through boring lectures, read forum post or buy bumper stickers that show my stance on this non-existent character. Things I don't believe in don't bother me. Yes sir you'll never find me in a heated debate on bigfoot. I don't believe in him therefore I don't care.  He can walk on the moon with Santa Claus and unicorns for all I care. Doesn't effect me one bit.


And yet you started a thread using the title Bigfoot, and you took time out of your day to tell us why you dont believe in Bigfoot, and you went on to tell us about ways that would display your unbelief for Bigfoot.
In fact you called Bigfoot by name three times and referred to the creature as "Him" twice.

Very odd for someone who won't discuss Bigfoot to start a thread about "Him" and give it a gender.

You even deleted part of your post.

The fact that you put Bigfoot on equal discussion as the god you worship is pretty telling.

I think you are dishonest.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 17, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> I know Bigfoot does not exist, nor Santa or the Easter bunny.
> Aliens in outer space may. The universe is to vast to know.
> As far as Jesus goes, I know that man walked the face of this earth and he was put to death for no real crimes to man kind or Society.
> Yet a government feared him for what he spoke. They say 3 days later he rose from the dead.  Witnessed By several! Every word in this book is of love and peace and how to live without passing judgement. Eternal life is the promise.
> ...


Sleep well thinking that you have the bases covered by only thinking there are two choices.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> If Aliens in outer space may exist, then Bigfoot, Santa and the Easter Bunny may as well.



Not in my book. They would be on planet earth. 
A alien would only visit and say them fools believe in Bigfoot. 

All I said was it maybe possible because the universe is so vast and we are beginning to explore it ourself as man kind. 
If they are there it matters nothing to me. Or if there is no other life out there except planet earth. Still does not matter. 
What matters to me is I was born and will die.  So today I live life to the fullest, where ever I’m at. 
I was given a  Brain and I use it.......

I don’t debate either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Sleep well thinking that you have the bases covered by only thinking there are two choices.



U sleep well also. Those are the 2 I spoke of. There maybe many Choices. 
U sound like you have all the bases covered. Why your a pro ball player in the game of life. 

Thank you for pointing out that for me.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 17, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I don't believe in the existence of bigfoot. However I have not made it my life's work to discredit him. Why? Because I don't believe in him! Why would something I don't believe in bother me enough to set through boring lectures, read forum post or buy bumper stickers that show my stance on this non-existent character. Things I don't believe in don't bother me. Yes sir you'll never find me in a heated debate on bigfoot. I don't believe in him therefore I don't care.  He can walk on the moon with Santa Claus and unicorns for all I care. Doesn't effect me one bit.



But does Bigfoot believe in you?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 17, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> U sleep well also. Those are the 2 I spoke of. There maybe many Choices.
> U sound like you have all the bases covered. Why your a pro ball player in the game of life.
> 
> Thank you for pointing out that for me.



I have no interest on hedging bets or covering bases. I am perfectly happy saying that I don't know what may or may not be beyond death. I don't throw all my eggs in one basket thinking that if I am wrong I have nothing to lose either.
You may very well be worshipping the wrong god and pay dearly for all of eternity.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 17, 2018)

So I am dishonest and bigfoots a girl?


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 17, 2018)

oldfella1962 said:


> But does Bigfoot believe in you?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 17, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> So I am dishonest and bigfoots a girl?




The only information I have to go by is what you posted.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2018)

bullethead said:


> I have no interest on hedging bets or covering bases. I am perfectly happy saying that I don't know what may or may not be beyond death. I don't throw all my eggs in one basket thinking that if I am wrong I have nothing to lose either.
> You may very well be worshipping the wrong god and pay dearly for all of eternity.



The real god will forgive me for the false god worship thing. 
For I am a  mere mortal. I am not but the blink of a eye in the time frame of what has Existed or what will  exist. My soul being terminated or my soul “paying dearly” does not bother me. 
Good luck with your Journey.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey Matt, Maybe I assume wrong, however it looks like your making a point that you feel no need to try to disprove anything, big foot being the example, like you have observed that Atheist do. I'm not sure I agree..... you got me thinking, now thinking out loud.... I see it as 2 beliefs. One that God exist and one that God does not exist. Or... and I can't speak for them, but they may be more agnostic than this, the argument being if God does exist, is your version of it truth? Yea, I see your point, like the Darwin stickers eating the fish. You may have a point there as to why do they feel the need to display against something they don't believe in. But that's much different than a conversation platform like here at the AAA forum. So, your point, I see why they debate it, but now I do wonder why some, a small few, would display stickers like mentioned. I have never seen a sticker implying Bigfoot does not exist. These guys know me, so I'm not worried that they will be insulted by my validating your point. They will as always respond by showing me an angle that I have not considered. However.... good conversation topic for a day snowed in.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 17, 2018)

My original post was antagonistic. My analogy was bad. Guilty. I have been reading multiple post by different people that I assume are Atheist. It seems like a lot of time & effort is spent trying to discredit what is believed to be false. Honestly I do wonder why this is. Is it a personality thing? Are Atheist like believers in that one guy want say much about it, while the next guy is very vocal about his believes? My post may have stunk but my curiosity is sincere.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 17, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> My original post was antagonistic. My analogy was bad. Guilty. I have been reading multiple post by different people that I assume are Atheist. It seems like a lot of time & effort is spent trying to discredit what is believed to be false. Honestly I do wonder why this is. Is it a personality thing? Are Atheist like believers in that one guy want say much about it, while the next guy is very vocal about his believes? My post may have stunk but my curiosity is sincere.


Many non believers in here were once believers. For myself, the more I read the Bible the more I questioned it. The more I questioned it the more I set out to find if it's contents are true. The more I searched and researched the more I found things that I did not like (at first). It took me many yeara to openly talk about and question these things. I do it in the hopes to find an explanation that maybe I have somehow overlooked.

It is much different, at least for me, than a belief or non belief in Bigfoot.  For 20 years of my life I was not told that Bigfoot created everything,  that I should worship Bigfoot, that I should go to a  building where people gather to praise Bigfoot. I didnt wear the outline of a large foot on a necklace around my neck. I didn't pray to Bigfoot in the hopes it would change my life.
I did those things to the god that I was raised to believe in.
Now I enjoy the discussion that takes place with believers(majority being Christians which happen to be the majority of where I live and the country I live in) in the hopes to learn something.
I feel that if something is true, and especially the ultimate absolute truth, it would not be so hard to defend or find facts for. I want to find substance beyond the assertions and claims.

It may seem differently, but I am trying to prove a god with my methods. I just can't  do it.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 17, 2018)

Bullethead. Thank you for a very honest answer. I have been studying the bible for about 9 years. I have never really doubted there is a God. Never really had a problem with accepting the God of the bible. I have found it to be a good guide for me. There are without a doubt things in the bible that I can't answer or explain. I have been married 20 years and there are things I can't answer or explain about that woman as well. Lol. I do not buy into what a lot of folks label as "christianity''. As far as proof goes, I will say this..... I can't prove anything. That's kinda where the faith part comes in for me.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Bullethead. Thank you for a very honest answer. I have been studying the bible for about 9 years. I have never really doubted there is a God. Never really had a problem with accepting the God of the bible. I have found it to be a good guide for me. There are without a doubt things in the bible that I can't answer or explain. I have been married 20 years and there are things I can't answer or explain about that woman as well. Lol. I do not buy into what a lot of folks label as "christianity''. As far as proof goes, I will say this..... I can't prove anything. That's kinda where the faith part comes in for me.


Many of those things I can relate to.
But i cannot help to think that a god that was supposed to be so involved in wordly deeds and human interaction should not be that hard to prove.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 18, 2018)

Hunting and fishing in the outdoors, having watched so many sunrises awaken the woods, as a father having seen a child come into the world, I cannot help but to think God has already proven Himself. I have seen and suffered many miserable things while here on this earth. So far I have seen with my own eyes that most of these afflictions are caused by people. That I can see. As for the other calamity in the world is it left to chance, time and circumstance? The bible teaches that we (earth) is under a curse because of man's disobedience toward God. It makes sense to me. Some of it is hard to grasp for me, but I've not found a better explanation.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Hunting and fishing in the outdoors, having watched so many sunrises awaken the woods, as a father having seen a child come into the world, I cannot help but to think God has already proven Himself. I have seen and suffered many miserable things while here on this earth. So far I have seen with my own eyes that most of these afflictions are caused by people. That I can see. As for the other calamity in the world is it left to chance, time and circumstance? The bible teaches that we (earth) is under a curse because of man's disobedience toward God. It makes sense to me. Some of it is hard to grasp for me, but I've not found a better explanation.


Once I researched other religions, Chrsitianity didnt seem all the unique for creation claims.  In fact Christianity borrowed many things from previous religions.

Regarding the curse, we are led to believe that god is all knowing. Wouldn't he know how his creation (humans) was going to act before he created them? So why let it play out?


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Hunting and fishing in the outdoors, having watched so many sunrises awaken the woods, as a father having seen a child come into the world, I cannot help but to think God has already proven Himself. I have seen and suffered many miserable things while here on this earth. So far I have seen with my own eyes that most of these afflictions are caused by people. That I can see. As for the other calamity in the world is it left to chance, time and circumstance? The bible teaches that we (earth) is under a curse because of man's disobedience toward God. It makes sense to me. Some of it is hard to grasp for me, but I've not found a better explanation.


So which is it? 
If all the bad things are because -


> The bible teaches that we (earth) is under a curse because of man's disobedience toward God.


It must be just a part time curse or something or you wouldn't have -


> Hunting and fishing in the outdoors, having watched so many sunrises awaken the woods, as a father having seen a child come into the world





> but I've not found a better explanation.


Heres a better one -
There is no God, there is no curse, there is just a life where good and bad things happen.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 18, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Once I researched other religions, Chrsitianity didnt seem all the unique for creation claims.  In fact Christianity borrowed many things from previous religions.
> 
> Regarding the curse, we are led to believe that god is all knowing. Wouldn't he know how his creation (humans) was going to act before he created them? So why let it play out?



Matt. Don't let bullethead fool you. He already knows the answer to the question he asked you. Its the same reason Eve ate the apple. He chooses not to believe the answer he already knows.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 18, 2018)

My hats off to men that can act "right" without a moral compass. I wasn't very good at it. If I throw my faith out the window, you wouldn't want a guy like me living next door. Have you ever studied the recidivism stats on prisoners released from faith based correctional facilities verses standard correctional facilities? The worlds a better place with men believing in God.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> My hats off to men that can act "right" without a moral compass. I wasn't very good at it. If I throw my faith out the window, you wouldn't want a guy like me living next door. Have you ever studied the recidivism stats on prisoners released from faith based correctional facilities verses standard correctional facilities? The worlds a better place with men believing in God.





> My hats off to men that can act "right" without a moral compass. I wasn't very good at it. If I throw my faith out the window, you wouldn't want a guy like me living next door.


If without a god YOU have no moral compass, then personally, I'm glad you believe in God.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> My hats off to men that can act "right" without a moral compass. I wasn't very good at it. If I throw my faith out the window, you wouldn't want a guy like me living next door. Have you ever studied the recidivism stats on prisoners released from faith based correctional facilities verses standard correctional facilities? The worlds a better place with men believing in God.



I doubt that. Being moral isn't doing the right thing only because someone is watching and will bash you over the head if you don't. It's doing the right thing even when nobody is looking. If you're really only behaving yourself because you think there is some sky daddy watching you then you may be obedient but you aren't moral. But like I said, I doubt that is actually the case. I suspect if archaeological evidence was found that 100% disproved christianity you wouldn't be out raping and pillaging the next day.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> My hats off to men that can act "right" without a moral compass. I wasn't very good at it. If I throw my faith out the window, you wouldn't want a guy like me living next door. Have you ever studied the recidivism stats on prisoners released from faith based correctional facilities verses standard correctional facilities? The worlds a better place with men believing in God.



Coincidentally, that seems to be the MO for many believers in here.
Need is a powerful convincer.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 18, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Matt. Don't let bullethead fool you. He already knows the answer to the question he asked you. Its the same reason Eve ate the apple. He chooses not to believe the answer he already knows.



I don't believe your answer Richie because I think it is wrong.
Either join the conversation or stay out. 

Matt, as you can see by Richies input and from a few others in threads in the AAA, VERY few guys possess any apologetic skills.
I can appreciate anyone who is able to explain religious things in laymens terms or is at least able to back up their claims with thoughtful explanations.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 18, 2018)

bullethead said:


> I don't believe your answer Richie because I think it is wrong.
> Either join the conversation or stay out.
> 
> Matt, as you can see by Richies input and from a few others in threads in the AAA, VERY few guys possess any apologetic skills.
> I can appreciate anyone who is able to explain religious things in laymens terms or is at least able to back up their claims with thoughtful explanations.



My point being as a one time believer you already know the answer to the question you asked from a Christian perspective. So why would you ask him that question? Anyways good to hear from you carry on. I will butt out for now.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 18, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> My point being as a one time believer you already know the answer to the question you asked from a Christian perspective. So why would you ask him that question? Anyways good to hear from you carry on. I will butt out for now.



And if you were paying attention at all in this thread, you would know that I am looking for explanations that have not been brought up before.
Maybe Matt has thoughts that are not mine or yours.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 18, 2018)

bullethead said:


> And if you were paying attention at all in this thread, you would know that I am looking for explanations that have not been brought up before.
> Maybe Matt has thoughts that are not mine or yours.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 18, 2018)

Bullethead, your right need is a powerful convincer. I have heard it said that religion is a crutch. I have personally known a couple of people that became proclaimed Atheist when they where caught in some scandal that separated them from their religious affiliation. Where they not really believers to start with or was Atheism their ''crutch'' in this situation? I bet there is some common psychology shared between both the believer and the unbeliever. Isn't that why people join religions, societies, gangs, clubs ect.?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Bullethead, your right need is a powerful convincer. I have heard it said that religion is a crutch. I have personally known a couple of people that became proclaimed Atheist when they where caught in some scandal that separated them from their religious affiliation. Where they not really believers to start with or was Atheism their ''crutch'' in this situation? I bet there is some common psychology shared between both the believer and the unbeliever. Isn't that why people join religions, societies, gangs, clubs ect.?


People certainly need crutches.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 18, 2018)

bullethead said:


> People certainly need crutches.



Some do some don't. Sorry I couldn't butt out. It depends on your definition of crutch. As well as how you choose to live. I will agree that life is all about choices. What is your definition of need " food,water,shelter." Some would say there is more to life. What is a crutch to you? Some crutches become a blessing when you learn to walk without one.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 18, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Some do some don't. Sorry I couldn't butt out. It depends on your definition of crutch. As well as how you choose to live. I will agree that life is all about choices. What is your definition of need " food,water,shelter." Some would say there is more to life. What is a crutch to you? Some crutches become a blessing when you learn to walk without one.



Many times a person's past leads them to religion.
Religion would be the crutch. The crutch is used to atone for previous deeds.
Unless that person abandons religion, they still have the crutch.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 18, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Many times a person's past leads them to religion.
> Religion would be the crutch. The crutch is used to atone for previous deeds.
> Unless that person abandons religion, they still have the crutch.



You don't believe in atonement? Or making things right? What you consider a crutch may be a blessing? Abandon God? Is that what you believe you have done?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 19, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> You don't believe in atonement? Or making things right? What you consider a crutch may be a blessing? Abandon God? Is that what you believe you have done?



Sure I believe in making things right. I can handle that on my own without the need of an invisible friend knowing whether Ive been bad or good so be good for goodness sake. 
I've been lucky enough to have led a very good life.  Never have tried drugs of any sort. Ill drink an occasional beer. Been with the same woman since I was 15yrs old. Never been in trouble with the law. Never smoked. Heck, I've never had a cup of coffee.

I cannot abandon something that does not exist. Like I said, I dont need to invent a crutch in my mind to make sure I do the right thing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Sure I believe in making things right. I can handle that on my own without the need of an invisible friend knowing whether Ive been bad or good so be good for goodness sake.
> I've been lucky enough to have led a very good life.  Never have tried drugs of any sort. Ill drink an occasional beer. Been with the same woman since I was 15yrs old. Never been in trouble with the law. Never smoked. Heck, I've never had a cup of coffee.
> 
> I cannot abandon something that does not exist. Like I said, I dont need to invent a crutch in my mind to make sure I do the right thing.



As far as I’m concerned, your a alright guy. I could sit at a campfire and enjoy the time around you. 
Heck I know now the next morning I would have to make the coffee. Lols.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 19, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Sure I believe in making things right. I can handle that on my own without the need of an invisible friend knowing whether Ive been bad or good so be good for goodness sake.
> I've been lucky enough to have led a very good life.  Never have tried drugs of any sort. Ill drink an occasional beer. Been with the same woman since I was 15yrs old. Never been in trouble with the law. Never smoked. Heck, I've never had a cup of coffee.
> 
> I cannot abandon something that does not exist. Like I said, I dont need to invent a crutch in my mind to make sure I do the right thing.


An obvious lack of morals. See what happens when you don't believe?


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 19, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> As far as I’m concerned, your a alright guy. I could sit at a campfire and enjoy the time around you.
> Heck I know now the next morning I would have to make the coffee. Lols.


He was sounding like a pretty good guy until he said he doesn't drink coffee.
That's got to be some sort of sin


----------



## bullethead (Jan 19, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> He was sounding like a pretty good guy until he said he doesn't drink coffee.
> That's got to be some sort of sin



What can I say, nobody's perfect....


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 19, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Sure I believe in making things right. I can handle that on my own without the need of an invisible friend knowing whether Ive been bad or good so be good for goodness sake.
> I've been lucky enough to have led a very good life.  Never have tried drugs of any sort. Ill drink an occasional beer. Been with the same woman since I was 15yrs old. Never been in trouble with the law. Never smoked. Heck, I've never had a cup of coffee.
> 
> I cannot abandon something that does not exist. Like I said, I dont need to invent a crutch in my mind to make sure I do the right thing.



you've never had a cup of coffee? I can't imagine life without it!  It actually has many health benefits if consumed in moderation.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 19, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Sure I believe in making things right. I can handle that on my own without the need of an invisible friend knowing whether Ive been bad or good so be good for goodness sake.
> I've been lucky enough to have led a very good life.  Never have tried drugs of any sort. Ill drink an occasional beer. Been with the same woman since I was 15yrs old. Never been in trouble with the law. Never smoked. Heck, I've never had a cup of coffee.
> 
> I cannot abandon something that does not exist. Like I said, I dont need to invent a crutch in my mind to make sure I do the right thing.


You would make a good Christian.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 19, 2018)

oldfella1962 said:


> you've never had a cup of coffee? I can't imagine life without it!  It actually has many health benefits if consumed in moderation.



I just don't like it.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 19, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> You would make a good Christian.



WWBHD?
Lololol


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 20, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> You would make a good Christian.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 20, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> You would make a good Christian.



I wonder why many Christians dont.

I dont think Be good, Do good and Do unto others as you would want done to yourself was started 1,985 years ago.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 20, 2018)

Self righteousness? Wow I thought that was exclusive to Christians! Yes you would make a ''good christian''.


----------



## ky55 (Jan 20, 2018)

bullethead said:


> I wonder why many Christians dont.
> 
> I dont think Be good, Do good and Do unto others as you would want done to yourself was started 1,985 years ago.



bullet, 
It’s a dang shame you are such a nice guy and that “original sin” thing is still sending you to an eternity of suffering and misery.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm a coffee guzzlin' bible thumper & I find ya'll boys got a lot in common with churchianity. After all, thats where most of you came from. Never had any real faith of your own, ye just shook off what somebody else tried to push over on you. Problem is ya'll threw God away when you threw out your dead religions. I'd back up and reconsider ol' wise ones.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh my, this conversation has taken a turn. Time to insult those you can't outwit. Sickem boys


----------



## bullethead (Jan 20, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Self righteousness? Wow I thought that was exclusive to Christians! Yes you would make a ''good christian''.



Ex Christian makes a good me.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 20, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I'm a coffee guzzlin' bible thumper & I find ya'll boys got a lot in common with churchianity. After all, thats where most of you came from. Never had any real faith of your own, ye just shook off what somebody else tried to push over on you. Problem is ya'll threw God away when you threw out your dead religions. I'd back up and reconsider ol' wise ones.



People had great qualities and were well behaved long before the concept of a church was conveived.
I was born a nonbeliever as were you.
Indoctrination, culture, location, family had everything to do with me being a christian. That was made official at baptism. For 20 years, being a part of the dog and pony show, I thought it was god. I needed 20 years to sort it all out.
A person cannot throw away anything they do not have.

Tell me how your argument and claims differ from a person from another religion telling you the same thing.  Why wouldnt you believe them and switch just to be safe?

If you cant reconsider, why should I?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 20, 2018)

ky55 said:


> bullet,
> It’s a dang shame you are such a nice guy and that “original sin” thing is still sending you to an eternity of suffering and misery.



Yeah.
I wasn't given the golden ticket.

I get confused.
Adam had original sin, god sent Jesus to wipe the sin away. But somehow it is still here.
Almost sounds like another excuse.??


----------



## bullethead (Jan 20, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> Oh my, this conversation has taken a turn. Time to insult those you can't outwit. Sickem boys



I can handle these boys.
They have not said anything that have I not told myself over the years. I just went a few steps further and tested it all out. 
I am still here because of the few true apologists who can make me think.

You have a gift 1gr8. Thanks.
I hope you didnt take anything that ive said as an insult towards you.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 20, 2018)

bullethead said:


> I can handle these boys.
> They have not said anything that have I not told myself over the years. I just went a few steps further and tested it all out.
> I am still here because of the few true apologists who can make me think.
> 
> ...


 You handled it well. 
I was impressed that you gave a patient  response after having the burn card played on you. And the never had faith card. Your an inspiration. I still get riled up so easily over religion assumptions. If you can do it, then maybe I can do better.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2018)

bullethead said:


> I have no interest on hedging bets or covering bases. I am perfectly happy saying that I don't know what may or may not be beyond death. I don't throw all my eggs in one basket thinking that if I am wrong I have nothing to lose either.
> You may very well be worshipping the wrong god and pay dearly for all of eternity.





1gr8bldr said:


> You handled it well.
> I was impressed that you gave a patient  response after having the burn card played on you. And the never had faith card. Your an inspiration. I still get riled up so easily over religion assumptions. If you can do it, then maybe I can do better.



He used the get burned card on me. 
Did I see the word “Eternity” “Pay Dearly”

Anyway I’ve enjoyed reading this thread.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 21, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I'd back up and reconsider ol' wise ones.



I’m willing to do that. Are you? I could be wrong. How can I discover error in my beliefs? How can I put them to the test in an honest manner that leaves the conclusion to the facts and not to my own preconceptions? How can I likewise test the truth of the claims made by my holy book? We’ve done that. Often over the course of a number of years. The facts led us to our conclusions and they happened to be different from the preconceptions that were instilled in us from childhood. That’s not easy to do. Have you done it? I doubt it. Yet you tell us we are the ones who should reconsider our position. To which I say certainly! If I’ve aimed for truth and missed the mark I welcome any help in getting closer to it. Show me the evidence that this god exists and is worthy of worship. Show me why your god is any more credible than any other god.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 21, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> He used the get burned card on me.


WHERE???


kmckinnie said:


> Did I see the word “Eternity” “Pay Dearly”


You certainly did see those words but because you are stuck on only having two choices due to your beliefs through indoctrination, your thoughts immediately assume that I meant you are going to burn.
Expand your mind. If the concept of a god is real to you then there are over 4000 religions on the planet.  That is a lot of gods and possibilities to sort through. Are you Sure that if you have picked incorrectly that you'll have lost nothing?
If you have reasons as to why you do NOT believe in all of those others religions, odds are I have used those same reasons to not believe in yours.
You are an atheist to thousands of other gods.
I believe in one less god than you do.




kmckinnie said:


> Anyway I’ve enjoyed reading this thread.


Stick around. Id like to hear some of your thoughts.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 21, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I'm a coffee guzzlin' bible thumper & I find ya'll boys got a lot in common with churchianity. After all, thats where most of you came from. Never had any real faith of your own, ye just shook off what somebody else tried to push over on you. Problem is ya'll threw God away when you threw out your dead religions. I'd back up and reconsider ol' wise ones.


Or maybe you should reconsider.


> Never had any real faith of your own, ye just shook off what somebody else tried to push over on you


You don't have any faith of your "own". There isn't a single thing that you think you know about God, including his supposed existence, that doesn't originate from "churchianity".


> After all, thats where most of you came from


Its where everything YOU believe comes from.


> Problem is ya'll threw God away


We didn't throw "God" away. We threw churchianity away.
Surely you must agree with that because you are speaking negatively about it above.
Funny thing is when you throw churchianity away, "God" ceases to exist.

You have a case of one way vision that is common to -


> I'm a coffee guzzlin' bible thumper


----------



## welderguy (Jan 21, 2018)

bullethead said:


> WHERE???
> 
> You certainly did see those words but because you are stuck on only having two choices due to your beliefs through indoctrination, your thoughts immediately assume that I meant you are going to burn.
> Expand your mind. If the concept of a god is real to you then there are over 4000 religions on the planet.  That is a lot of gods and possibilities to sort through. Are you Sure that if you have picked incorrectly that you'll have lost nothing?
> ...



The god you are meant to be serving is the god that has taken up residence inside you. You may not know his name or what label to put on him initially, but no worries. A god who has power to live within you also has the power to reveal those things.
Forget every notion of any other gods except the one living inside you.
There's nothing to figure out. Nothing to spend your whole life worrying about. Just rest in the knowledge that he has revealed himself within you.

Is there a god living within you?
If not , disregard all the above.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 21, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Yeah.
> I wasn't given the golden ticket.
> 
> I get confused.
> ...



Burn, sinner.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 21, 2018)

It's interesting how everyone believes their version of truth about God is right. I'd bet the farm that all of those I am referring to would be Muslim right now if you had been born in a muslim family.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 21, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> It's interesting how everyone believes their version of truth about God is right. I'd bet the farm that all of those I am referring to would be Muslim right now if you had been born in a muslim family.



They will act according to whatever is within them, or lack thereof.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 21, 2018)

welderguy said:


> They will act according to whatever is within them, or lack thereof.



Multiple gods interacting within people all over the world.
Is that your claim now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 21, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> You have a case of one way vision that is common to -



Are all Christians "Coffee guzzlin Bible thumpers"?
Better yet, is Bigfoot a coffee guzzlin Bible thumper?


----------



## welderguy (Jan 21, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Multiple gods interacting within people all over the world.
> Is that your claim now?



Only one God has revealed himself in me.
Are you claiming there are multiple God's now ?


----------



## bullethead (Jan 21, 2018)

welderguy said:


> The god you are meant to be serving is the god that has taken up residence inside you. You may not know his name or what label to put on him initially, but no worries. A god who has power to live within you also has the power to reveal those things.
> Forget every notion of any other gods except the one living inside you.
> There's nothing to figure out. Nothing to spend your whole life worrying about. Just rest in the knowledge that he has revealed himself within you.
> 
> ...



Looks like you own the claim Welder....not me.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 21, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Looks like you own the claim Welder....not me.



I make no such claim of multiple God's. Read it again slowly , particularly the part about "forgetting the notion of multiple God's".


----------



## bullethead (Jan 21, 2018)

welderguy said:


> I make no such claim of multiple God's. Read it again slowly , particularly the part about "forgetting the notion of multiple God's".



Even worse. You are saying its all the same god worldwide. 
The Muslims are killing the Christians and the Christians are killing the Muslims because they are both listening to the same god that has taken up residence inside them.
Okayyyyy


----------



## bullethead (Jan 21, 2018)

welderguy said:


> I make no such claim of multiple God's. Read it again slowly , particularly the part about "forgetting the notion of multiple God's".


I read slowly,
You misquoted yourself.

What you actually said is.
"Forget every notion of any other gods except the one living inside you."

Which means, if Allah lives inside you, forget the rest.
If Jesus lives inside you forget the rest.
And that can go on for another ten thousand gods.

You don't even know what you said, and it's in print right in front of you.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jan 22, 2018)

I was thinking the exact same thing........



bullethead said:


> And yet you started a thread using the title Bigfoot, and you took time out of your day to tell us why you dont believe in Bigfoot, and you went on to tell us about ways that would display your unbelief for Bigfoot.
> In fact you called Bigfoot by name three times and referred to the creature as "Him" twice.
> 
> Very odd for someone who won't discuss Bigfoot to start a thread about "Him" and give it a gender.
> ...


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 23, 2018)

Here's a first hand account of seeing bigfoot. Seems bigfoot is more credible than Yahweh.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 23, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> It's interesting how everyone believes their version of truth about God is right. I'd bet the farm that all of those I am referring to would be Muslim right now if you had been born in a muslim family.


But you are just telling on yourself, that you define the Christian faith by some human factor.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 23, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> But you are just telling on yourself, that you define the Christian faith by some human factor.



Yup he would have lost the farm. Contrary to many beliefs pun intended we are not all sheep.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 23, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Yup he would have lost the farm. Contrary to many beliefs pun intended we are not all sheep.



Then why did Jesus refer to you as sheep?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 24, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are all Christians "Coffee guzzlin Bible thumpers"?
> Better yet, is Bigfoot a coffee guzzlin Bible thumper?



We could place coffee & Bibles out in the woods to see if they disappear as an experiment!


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 5, 2018)

Some argue that they don't have enough ''faith'' to be an atheist. I've decided I'm just not smart enough to be an atheist. By the way I didn't find Jesus at the church house one Sunday with grandma. I met him one night alone with a fully loaded SKS muzzle pressing against the roof of my mouth. Since He took a spun out, on-the-run, homeless drug addict and turned me into a productive citizen, husband and father you'll have to overlook my ignorance as I enjoy my ''life more abundant''. I may be crack smoke crazy but for 12 years now I've been talking to Jesus and for 12 years now my choices have had a positive affect on me & the people around me. Sorry but all the scientific mumbo jumbo in the world can't undo what the creator has done to me over the last 12 years. I didn't ask Jesus ''to come into my heart''(which is found nowhere in the bible by the way). I challenged Him. He answered. Because YOU do not see or hear Him means that He is not real? Jesus is very real to me bullethead. I hope I never get open minded enough to forget where He brought me from.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 6, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Some argue that they don't have enough ''faith'' to be an atheist. I've decided I'm just not smart enough to be an atheist. By the way I didn't find Jesus at the church house one Sunday with grandma. I met him one night alone with a fully loaded SKS muzzle pressing against the roof of my mouth. Since He took a spun out, on-the-run, homeless drug addict and turned me into a productive citizen, husband and father you'll have to overlook my ignorance as I enjoy my ''life more abundant''. I may be crack smoke crazy but for 12 years now I've been talking to Jesus and for 12 years now my choices have had a positive affect on me & the people around me. Sorry but all the scientific mumbo jumbo in the world can't undo what the creator has done to me over the last 12 years. I didn't ask Jesus ''to come into my heart''(which is found nowhere in the bible by the way). I challenged Him. He answered. Because YOU do not see or hear Him means that He is not real? Jesus is very real to me bullethead. I hope I never get open minded enough to forget where He brought me from.


Hallucinations can seem real. Especially when enhanced.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 6, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Some argue that they don't have enough ''faith'' to be an atheist. I've decided I'm just not smart enough to be an atheist. By the way I didn't find Jesus at the church house one Sunday with grandma. I met him one night alone with a fully loaded SKS muzzle pressing against the roof of my mouth. Since He took a spun out, on-the-run, homeless drug addict and turned me into a productive citizen, husband and father you'll have to overlook my ignorance as I enjoy my ''life more abundant''. I may be crack smoke crazy but for 12 years now I've been talking to Jesus and for 12 years now my choices have had a positive affect on me & the people around me. Sorry but all the scientific mumbo jumbo in the world can't undo what the creator has done to me over the last 12 years. I didn't ask Jesus ''to come into my heart''(which is found nowhere in the bible by the way). I challenged Him. He answered. Because YOU do not see or hear Him means that He is not real? Jesus is very real to me bullethead. I hope I never get open minded enough to forget where He brought me from.


First, its a truly great thing that you came out of the abyss and turned your life around.
And thanks for your honesty.
So I'll be honest too.
IF Jesus is responsible, I cant help but question his priorities.
While Jesus was busy making a house call on a -


> spun out, on-the-run, homeless drug addict


A situation that YOU put yourself in (and I know your above description doesn't even scratch the surface because I know what goes along with all of that), there were -
INNOCENT children that died in hospitals, accidents, murders, starved to death etc etc.
Single Moms and kids that were put out on the curb because they couldn't afford the rent.
Women that were beat to death by abusive husbands.
Teenagers who were taking their first hit off the crack pipe or sticking a spike in their arm for the first time.
Kids that were chained to their beds and tortured by abusive parents....
You get my point.

Yes, very difficult for me to reconcile the "look what Jesus did for ME" stories with the other side of the coin.

But again WHATEVER it was that made you step back from the edge, whether it was Jesus, yourself or even some other god, its a great thing that it happened.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2018)

oldfella1962 said:


> We could place coffee & Bibles out in the woods to see if they disappear as an experiment!



But how would we know it was a Bigfoot, since he is obviously aware of trail cams and knows how to avoid being captured on photos?


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 6, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Some argue that they don't have enough ''faith'' to be an atheist. I've decided I'm just not smart enough to be an atheist. By the way I didn't find Jesus at the church house one Sunday with grandma. I met him one night alone with a fully loaded SKS muzzle pressing against the roof of my mouth. Since He took a spun out, on-the-run, homeless drug addict and turned me into a productive citizen, husband and father you'll have to overlook my ignorance as I enjoy my ''life more abundant''. I may be crack smoke crazy but for 12 years now I've been talking to Jesus and for 12 years now my choices have had a positive affect on me & the people around me. Sorry but all the scientific mumbo jumbo in the world can't undo what the creator has done to me over the last 12 years. I didn't ask Jesus ''to come into my heart''(which is found nowhere in the bible by the way). I challenged Him. He answered. Because YOU do not see or hear Him means that He is not real? Jesus is very real to me bullethead. I hope I never get open minded enough to forget where He brought me from.



People recover without Jesus.  They may substitute another superstition like another god or healing crystals or some combination.  Some just decide to recover.  They find a reason to live and to not do dumb things anymore through other means that don't require believing in things that can't be proven.  You're fully capable of doing that as well.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 6, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Some argue that they don't have enough ''faith'' to be an atheist. I've decided I'm just not smart enough to be an atheist. By the way I didn't find Jesus at the church house one Sunday with grandma. I met him one night alone with a fully loaded SKS muzzle pressing against the roof of my mouth. Since He took a spun out, on-the-run, homeless drug addict and turned me into a productive citizen, husband and father you'll have to overlook my ignorance as I enjoy my ''life more abundant''. I may be crack smoke crazy but for 12 years now I've been talking to Jesus and for 12 years now my choices have had a positive affect on me & the people around me. Sorry but all the scientific mumbo jumbo in the world can't undo what the creator has done to me over the last 12 years. I didn't ask Jesus ''to come into my heart''(which is found nowhere in the bible by the way). I challenged Him. He answered. Because YOU do not see or hear Him means that He is not real? Jesus is very real to me bullethead. I hope I never get open minded enough to forget where He brought me from.


Sincere congrats on your turn around.

I'd bet that you have seen quite a few spectacular things while you were using.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 6, 2018)

The fact that God would help a sleeze ball like myself while innocent people suffer from things that are not self inflicted I do not know. As a matter of fact there's a lot of things I do not know. My life was pain and misery from early childhood with details I do not care to disclose. God? If there was a god I hated him and blamed him for all the suffering! Now I'm a Jesus man. The irony! When it comes to faith healers, prosperity preachers, religious know it alls and denominational guidelines I'm the biggest skeptic and critic there is. I don't buy any of that. Jesus Christ has done for me what nothing or no one else could. Like Jesus I'm rough on phony religious folks. That's who wanted Him dead.  I guess the Atheist of that day enjoyed the circus as much as they do today. If a man came preaching against the religious leaders & ''moral majority'' today, I'm guessing he wouldn't last long either. Ya'll seem to be educated in history and scripture. I don't think a hillbilly with a lap top is going to bring you some life changing message, nor am I trying to. The only absolute I have is that I have changed. For the better. And I ''blame'' Jesus.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 6, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> The fact that God would help a sleeze ball like myself while innocent people suffer from things that are not self inflicted I do not know. As a matter of fact there's a lot of things I do not know. My life was pain and misery from early childhood with details I do not care to disclose. God? If there was a god I hated him and blamed him for all the suffering! Now I'm a Jesus man. The irony! When it comes to faith healers, prosperity preachers, religious know it alls and denominational guidelines I'm the biggest skeptic and critic there is. I don't buy any of that. Jesus Christ has done for me what nothing or no one else could. Like Jesus I'm rough on phony religious folks. That's who wanted Him dead.  I guess the Atheist of that day enjoyed the circus as much as they do today. If a man came preaching against the religious leaders & ''moral majority'' today, I'm guessing he wouldn't last long either. Ya'll seem to be educated in history and scripture. I don't think a hillbilly with a lap top is going to bring you some life changing message, nor am I trying to. The only absolute I have is that I have changed. For the better. And I ''blame'' Jesus.


It's much easier to not think about why Jesus would pass over others in equal or worse need.
Lucky for you that you live where you do or else you might be blaming Mohammad.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 15, 2018)

And I guess you'd blame luck, chance, circumstance, or the alignment of the stars or something? Hehehehe. Whatever works for you. And by the way I work with Muslims that where born and raised right here in the bible belt. Also I have met Christians of Arab decent from countries that are predominately Islamic. So it's rather presumptuous of you to connect religion with geography. Just because your Atheist I don't assume your from New York, New York or San Francisco, California. You probably came to your conclusions based on your own studies then made your decision that there is no god. As the owner of a Koran and a Bible after much diligent study I still ''blame'' Jesus. He (Jesus) is the one who has won my affection. I may be a southern hillbilly but I am not ignorant. You say God can not be proven, I say He can not be denied. I'm willing to wager my eternal soul on the subject but then again I guess you have nothing to lose.


----------



## ky55 (Feb 15, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I'm willing to wager my eternal soul on the subject but then again I guess you have nothing to lose.



Seems like these threads always start with an assertion and end with an insult.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 15, 2018)

matt79....
Without quoting who or what you are replying to nobody can be sure what your reply is directed to.


----------

